# What sats are needed?



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Perhaps this can't be answered now but I would like to know what satellites are needed to receive the HD existing and new/coming channels. From what I can gather; Voom is on both 61.5 & 129, HBO/Showtime/etc are on 110. CBS-E HD is on 61.5 and CBS-W HD (+mirrors of HBO/Showtime) is on 148.

Will all the NY HD networks be on 61.5 or 110 or another sat?
Will all the LA HD networks be on 148 or 129 or another sat?
What sat will new national HD channels be beemed from?

It seems that I may need to change my current 500 (110/119) and 300 (148) set up for new HD so I want to prepare. It is hard to believe that if you get both east & west coast distants (grandfathered) you might need a 5 sat (61.5/110/119/129/148) setup.

Thanks


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Glad I found this post before I made my own. I am also in the LA area, with the same dishes and sats as you. Getting my 942 installation on the 7th.

I just want to know where the installer should point the dishes in case I get a "new guy." I currently have 110, 119, and 148. I will like Voom and CBS HD, but if I stay on the 61.5 and get CBS East, that would be great!  (wishful thinking)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

airpolgas said:


> Glad I found this post before I made my own. I am also in the LA area, with the same dishes and sats as you. Getting my 942 installation on the 7th.
> 
> I just want to know where the installer should point the dishes in case I get a "new guy." I currently have 110, 119, and 148. I will like Voom and CBS HD, but if I stay on the 61.5 and get CBS East, that would be great!  (wishful thinking)


Airpolgas, in your case just leave the 148 alone and have a Dish1000 installed in place of your 110/119 Dish500. A DPP44 will switch all 4 locations for you. CBS-HD west LA feed is on the 148 bird. For you, at least for the moment, a 61.5 wouldn't get you anything that the DISH1000/148 combo couldn't get except for the demo channel.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the setup I just installed Jerry and I am also in SoCal. Very happy with this configuration.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you all. 

I guess I will just need to wait and see if they move/mirror CBS-W on 129. If that happens I could get a 1000 for 110/119/129 and move the 300 to 61.5 to get NY HD Nets. Best case for me NY & LA HD Nets on 110/119/129.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info Jason. Should I contact Dish regarding this setup so the installer will be prepared? There is no way for me to know where the installer will come from, but the executive office rep did give me her direct line, and told me to call when there are questions regarding the install.

By "leaving it alone" do you mean he will add the 1000, or he would replace the 500 with a 1000 and leave my 300?

Ron, are you an installer, or is that your current setup?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

airpolgas said:


> Thanks for the info Jason. Should I contact Dish regarding this setup so the installer will be prepared? There is no way for me to know where the installer will come from, but the executive office rep did give me her direct line, and told me to call when there are questions regarding the install.
> 
> By "leaving it alone" do you mean he will add the 1000, or he would replace the 500 with a 1000 and leave my 300?
> 
> Ron, are you an installer, or is that your current setup?


If your expecting to sub to Voom, then yes notify them that you want the 129 Dish1000 installed in place of your Dish 500. Keep the Dish300 as it is. Make sure they know you have a 148 bird for your locals, you might be able to get a DPP44 from dish for this config.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad I found this thread - I'm moving in a few weeks and was just going to post the same question.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Skates said:


> Glad I found this thread - I'm moving in a few weeks and was just going to post the same question.


Thanks to Jerry for that.

Thanks again Jason. Now I know I have to give them a call before the install.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> Ron, are you an installer, or is that your current setup?


Not an installer and yes my current set up is a DP444 with a Dish1000 and a Dish 500 pointed at 148. I have 3 DPPro Twin LNBs on my Dish100 and a single DPPro on my Dish500 if I recall. In any case.. 4 Sats 110/119/129/148.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Don't be too sure you would be allowed to get CBS HD East. SHVERA does not allow time shifting in that direction.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

The question of getting East and/or West - Distant Network Signals under SHVERA relates to: a) grandfathering of those who had DNS before the new regs b) if you are not grandfathered, and you can get your local stations by Sat or OTA then you can not get DNS from Sat provider. 

How this relates to HD signals - I am not sure if there are exceptions. There are others with much more knowledge than me, perhaps they know.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Recently DirecTV removed one set of Digital Distants from those that had East and West. There was some discussion and it was mentioned that SHVERA apparently has a stipulation concerning Digital Distants which says you cannot get the East if you are in the West because this allowed you to get the programming *before* you were intended to get it. There was no such stipulation found which applied to being in the East and getting West, but DirecTV removed the West from those in the East anyway. I am one of those. It did not affect the analog distants. I still have both East and West.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> I have 3 DPPro Twin LNBs on my Dish1000 ...


No way 3 Twins will fit on a Dish 1000. It's likely a DPP Twin and a DP Dual.

DP = DishPro
DPP = DishPro Plus


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi All:

Just put in my move order - they're coming out Jan 10th. I told them I specifically needed the Dish1000 system + 148, and they said they will comply.

I'll let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again for the info - and Happy New Year everyone!

Skates...


----------



## hhkr (Nov 7, 2005)

Don't know if this is the place to ask this or not, but I think it fits in. I want to get cbs-hd but its kind of expensive for me since I already have a couple of dishes. I saw a reference in this thread that they might start mirroring/or move cbs hd west to 129. I'm kind of waiting for that to happen cause I would have to buy a 44 switch and they are kind of expensive, plus put up a separate dish for 148 just to get one channel. 

Is there any truth to this cbs move? Or should I just buy another dish and the 44 switch for one channel. I'm in the monterey/salinas local market, but I've had dish since whenever and I'm grandfathered into the local/distant SF market and they might be going hd pretty quick in 2006.

thanks in advance for your reply

Tim


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

If you point to 61.5 you shouldn't need 129 at all so that should eliminate one for you. I've read that 61.5 and 148 on the same system is considered unsupported and sometimes has problems.


----------



## Hoosblues (Jan 3, 2006)

Last week I tried to switch back to Dish Network from Directv. I had Dish Network a few years ago and had the Dish 500 plus a 2nd dish for HD programming from them. The installer showed up with a Dish 1000 and told me that he had no line of sight and he was canceling the installation. He said that the 1000 required a much lower elevation than the Dish 500 and he could not clear trees in front of my house. According to the installer, this was causing Dish to lose a lot of customers. Do I have an option of requesting the Dish 500 with 2nd dish instead of the 1000? My locals are on 129...not sure where the rest of the programming would come from. My zip is 22963 and I requested the HD package plus Voom. FYI, the installer said that the elevation for the 1000 was 21 degrees, the web site shows the Dish 500 elevation for my area to be 32 degrees.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> No way 3 Twins will fit on a Dish 1000. It's likely a DPP Twin and a DP Dual.
> 
> DP = DishPro
> DPP = DishPro Plus


LOL... That is why I am a software guy... I meant to say Duals.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Hoosblues said:


> Last week I tried to switch back to Dish Network from Directv. I had Dish Network a few years ago and had the Dish 500 plus a 2nd dish for HD programming from them. The installer showed up with a Dish 1000 and told me that he had no line of sight and he was canceling the installation. He said that the 1000 required a much lower elevation than the Dish 500 and he could not clear trees in front of my house. According to the installer, this was causing Dish to lose a lot of customers. Do I have an option of requesting the Dish 500 with 2nd dish instead of the 1000? My locals are on 129...not sure where the rest of the programming would come from. My zip is 22963 and I requested the HD package plus Voom. FYI, the installer said that the elevation for the 1000 was 21 degrees, the web site shows the Dish 500 elevation for my area to be 32 degrees.


Call back and tell them you need another installer who wants your business! They can use a 500 and a second dish for 61.5 if they want. If you cant get 129 and your locals are on it, then what did you do a while back when you had dish, did they offer locals then? You should be able to get enough channels with 110/ 119/ and 61.5 to get you going until something changes.....No?

Jon


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, with the new HD bundles, I just made the leap. Voom dish for 61.5 is being added tomorrow around noon. I do have a theoretical question though. I have 2 locals on 61.5 so I am getting the dish free. That gives me 2 dishes for locals. Now when June of 2006 comes around, I believe that is the cutoff for all locals to be received with one dish. I should then theoretically be able to call up Dish and get a Dish 1000 or something similar to receive all my locals on one dish. Correct or not ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You might still need 61.5 at some point in the future, when HD Locals are launched. It is always best to keep whatever dishes you have in service in place. Do not know what may be added.


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

OK, I don't know all the satellite numbers, in fact, I'm not sure what sat I am currently on. I am at work so can't check. I do know I can call and get another dish for free, because 2 of our locals (St. Louis market) are broadcast on another satellite. I have been told if I do this I can then subscribe to VOOM. I currently have a 942 and OTA for local HD. My question is should I call and request the additional dish or request something different. I am not sure if I want the VOOM channels, but if ESPN2 HD or something else is on that different satellite I want that. Sorry for my ignorance, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you subscribing to Locals via Satellite? If yes, call and get the additional dish for the locals which are at 61.5, only if they install it for free. They are required to if you are subscribing to Locals via Satellite.

Wait and see what shows up after the dish is installed.


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

JohnH,

Yes I subscribe to locals via Satellite. I know I can get it installed for free. But didn't know if it was even worth the trouble unless I was gonna get VOOM. You think I'm crazy for not having them install it if it's free huh? lol Any idea if it points in a drastically different direction, current dish is on a 5 foot post in ground at corner of house. Sorry for being such a novice.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

I live in NY only part of the year and was wondering if the HD NY locals would be on the spot beam.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm dyin' here trying to pick a sat provider and get anything like a consistent answer from CSRs. 

Let's assume my location is 106 deg (albuquerque)

And assume I order Dish, locals and all the HD I can stand.

What satellites and Dish would you think I need? I'm guessing 61* is too far east to be used.

Is this where a Dish 1000 comes into play?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

You should be able to use a Dish1000 for 110/119/129. You can probably get 61.5 if you need it but you probably won't. A dish 1000 will get you every national HD channel currently offered except for CBS and you can only get that if your local CBS is owned by CBS.

You might want to wait until next month since that is when they will start offering mpeg4 channels.


----------



## ZJedi01 (Mar 5, 2004)

Add me to the list of what the hell will I eventually need...lol

Currently I live in central Illinois. I have an 811 reciever with a superdish pointed at 110, 119, 105 and get at60, locals, standard HD pak (discoveryhd, espnhd)

I want to upgrade to the newly announced HD pack with voom and epsn2HD and get the new mpeg4 622 receiver. I still need 110 and 119. I will still probably need 105 for my local channels (im pretty sure that is where they are). And from what I understand voom and espn2HD are on 129 is that correct? And god knows where my HD locals will end up (Wont really have to worry about that for at least a year...im in a small market).

Sounds like I need 1 dish that can point to them all which I dont think exist...

So the questions.

1. Is the satellite locations I have listed above correct? If so...
2. What kind of dish's do I need to hit all 4. (super and 1000?, super and a round?)
3. If I do need to hit 4 sats at once. What kind of switches do I need DPP44???
4. And I know I will have to pay for the reciever upgrade, but If i need to get another dish to get all the services I pay for...who pays for the extra dish's and the new dpp44 switch I might need?

Man this is confusing...Is there really any need for it to be so...no wonder people who arent HD enthusiast are so put off by all this.

Any help would be appreciated...and thanks in advance

Jeremy


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

I wish I didn't have the choice I currently have that I'm moving in to the new house Jan 20th, and would be a new subscriber as of then. 

So, unlike some folks my choice would be TV or no TV, not simply whether to upgrade to HDTV and MPEG 4.

Hopefully the Charlie chat will expand on his alledged, "recent subscribers will get the update at the cost of a service call." I could live with that.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Always rabbit ears  If you want a DVR wait for the 622 if not get the ViP211 now. If you ask for Voom you will get a Dish1000.


----------



## mrmagoo69 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok - let me see if I understand correctly....

I currently have DISH500 pointing to 110 and 119.

I want to get as much HD as possible..... SO.....
I will need to point to 61 for the VOOOM. Correct?

That will mean that I need to get the DISH1000 upgrade.

OK.

Now - what about LOCAL's in HD? I currently get my SF locals from my current 110 119 setup. But not in HD. SO..... will the DISH1000 pointing to 61, 110, 119 fix me up for the VOOOM's and my local SF package?

I currently have a DP34. Will this work with the DISH1000? Or do I need a DP44?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The DISH1000 points at 110, 119 and 129(not 61.5), but 129 is likely what you will need added for San Jose(San Francisco Market) HD LIL and new National HD Channels including VOOM HD, ESPN2 HD and Universal HD.

The DISH1000 comes with switching which will work in many circumstances. You need to mention how many and what type your receivers currently are,


----------



## mrmagoo69 (Jan 11, 2006)

JohnH said:


> The DISH1000 points at 110, 119 and 129(not 61.5), but 129 is likely what you will need added for San Jose(San Francisco Market) HD LIL and new National HD Channels including VOOM HD, ESPN2 HD and Universal HD.
> 
> The DISH1000 comes with switching which will work in many circumstances. You need to mention how many and what type your receivers currently are,


Right now I have a mix of 508's and 2 301's for the extra rooms.

I WILL be getting the HD but I gotta get the cart behind the horse first.


----------



## ZJedi01 (Mar 5, 2004)

ZJedi01 said:


> Add me to the list of what the hell will I eventually need...lol
> 
> Currently I live in central Illinois. I have an 811 reciever with a superdish pointed at 110, 119, 105 and get at60, locals, standard HD pak (discoveryhd, espnhd)
> 
> ...


So Since the chat I was wondering if any one can answer my questions.
Question 1,2, and 3 are still valid questions. So if someone has an answer I'd appreciate it.

Lets expand on question 4. I have an 811. I own it. So I assume the upgrade to the 622 is $299 (though I have read on here that may not be the case since i own it). I want to run only one cable to my 622 so that requires a dpp seperator and and a dpp44 switch. I need the dpp44 anyhow to hit 4 orbital locatoins (assuming the answer to my other 3 questions are all yes). I know im going to need a second dish of some sort (again assuming the answer to my above 3 questions is yes).

So basically the way I understood the chat and given what I need. For $299. E* is going to give me a 622 (price well over $600), a dpp44( price over $150), a dpp seperator, a new dish, and pay for installation. I find that very hard to believe. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ZJedi01,
Yes, with the additional HD channels also available from 61.5.
Your existing SuperDISH plus a Dish 300 (18" round) or Dish 500 with a DP Dual or DP Single, or DP Twin on the 500.
Yes, DPP44. If you will have just the 622 needing the HD sat you could get the DP Dual and run both outputs through a pair of DP21 switches cascaded off the DP34.
(expanded) That's the way I heard it.


----------

